# Trophy Guy going Nationwide



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Turns out the Phoenix Suns' style does work in the playoffs, especially when it comes to advertising.
> 
> Trophy Guy, the physical embodiment of the NBA's championship trophy who has, in a series of commercials, been pondering a move to Phoenix, impressed league officials enough that they want to take him nationwide.
> 
> ...


That has alot of potential to be a long lasting advertising for the NBA.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol, that's awesome. Hopefully trophy guy, and the real thing find it's home in Phoenix this season. :cheers:


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

lmao I met him when I went to a Suns game in March. Dude is funny as hell in real life too.


----------

